
Ask HN: What book changed your life in 2015? - michalu
I&#x27;m just compiling my reading list for the next year and found some great suggestions in threads from previous years (the same question was asked in 2012, 13, 14)<p>So here&#x27;s this year&#x27;s attempt to find out what the HN community has been reading in the last year.
======
HackerVijay
The pledge by Micheal Masterson [http://www.amazon.com/The-Pledge-Your-Master-
Abundant/dp/047...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Pledge-Your-Master-
Abundant/dp/0470922400)

It showed me 3 things

1\. A super-easy Goal setting system - It showed me a simple way to set and
achieve goals in all the areas in my life. Actually I learnt that, we have to
set goals in only 4 areas in our life. (Health, Wealth, self-improvement, and
social). No other book showed me that I need to look at only 4 areas to have a
great life. This was life changing for me and now I have clear goals setup for
2016.

2\. How to read a book super-fast : I found the easiest way to read a book.
Now I can read a book in about 1hr. Previously it used to take me 10hrs. This
was not speed-reading, but another technique. I used to practice speed reading
before, but this book showed me that there is a completely different way.

3\. The best way to make money is entrepreneurship: I learnt that the best way
to make money is not stock markets, day trading and others, but it is only
through entrepreneurship. I learnt that we we don't need millions to retire in
life and we can achieve the money we need by starting a lifestyle business
with just one employee(me).

